# How to make videos good videos?



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Me and my friends are going to make some videos this year and I was wondering if anybody has some suggestions on how to film, angles to film from, editing software suggestions (preferably free ), music suggestion and how to edit. Also I'm looking for a new video camera so suggestions on a good cheap one (cheap so if I drop it or land on it and wreck it it's not that big of a deal).


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you have to increase the level of CORE

clearly you're not CORE enough


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Film school


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Tips for filming snowboard videos - Snowboarding - Helium

Googled "How to film snowboarding" and that's what I got.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah just dont film like your having a siezure. I would say thats a number 1 in what not to do with filming.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*HD sucka*

Shoot establishing scenics as well as the action. Don't shoot Butt-shots. I'm digging the new SLR's with HD capacities. Add a POV camera or two to the mix. Watch all the latest vids to deconstruct what the pros are doing and try to do it at your resort. (like shot angles, urban locations, etc.) Premiere Elements or Sony Vegas are a baseline for editing software. Do use dumb transitions to go between shots.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

This really isn't the right forum to ask about advice to filming.... Hit up skateperception.com or snowperception.com for that.

Skate perception is for skateboarding media, but it's a lot busier than snowperception and it's a good place to start.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Make a narrative. Not a plot or a story but a narrative. Shoot alot of B-footage to edit to. 
Also helps if you have good riding and interesting features. Too many videos of morons flailing around in a generic park.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

What do you mean by narrative? And B-footage?


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

lareaper said:


> What do you mean by narrative? And B-footage?


I think by b-footage he means b-roll, it's just footy of things other than snowboarding. So for example b-roll would be a clip of a guy undoing his bindings or a time lapse of a chair lift

Oh and you probably won't want a MiniDV or hard drive memory camcorder for filming snowboarding, they're easily damaged. They both have moving parts so if you fall on it, you'd lose all your footy and have to pay for repairs. You'll probably want something that records to solid state memory.

HF200's are great if you want HD.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you have to increase the level of CORE
> 
> clearly you're not CORE enough


i also think you may have a lack of CORE. but seriously most of the "good" movies are shot on film not digital cams


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

Start by having a good camera...like others said try to let " breathe" your clips by puting b-roll stuff...like you driving to the location or you eating a snowball in the face...for that you have to film almost everything. Have fun!

I got Sony Vegas 9 somewhere on the web for cheap


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The biggest obsticle to making a good video is sloth. Filming is a gigantic pain in the ass. It takes alot of time. Even just doing the b-roll you still have to be sure you're in focus and not shaking thing. Last year my friend and I only got one filming session in because of the pain it is dealing with the camera. This year we got a shock, cold, and water resistaint pocket size camera. We will be able to have it with us at all times and get clips when ever. But we aren't looking for high quality. Just clips to look back on when we are old and our bodies busted.


----------



## DoctorSasha (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm...I think there are already a lot of awesome vids out there of people doing things I could never do.

The concept of making a narrative is an interesting one that could be expanded. What sorts of stories would people even want to watch that don't feature insane stunts, I wonder?

This one was an interesting concept: Frozen free 2010 - new 2010 movies, watch online movies 2010, download free movies - WatchThisFREE.com


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

The_Guchi said:


> i also think you may have a lack of CORE. but seriously most of the "good" movies are shot on film not digital cams


That's not really true, film cameras don't produce any better quality than solid state or hard drive memory cameras.


----------



## ariel61 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want to make good videos, the quality is number one concen, so you must choose the right program to help you make videos. The one I used to can help me capture whatever played on screen with decent quality, and help save the video to standard video format file. I always make videos for youtube  in this way, and people said my video is cool.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Eh I was in your position last year and let me tell you. As said filming is a PITA.. Its a lot more complicated than turning it on and point and shoot. There is also a lot of things that people dont talk about.. Secrets and stuff. You just have to learn them through experience.

First thing you need is a camera. GoPro is by far the easiest camera to use. Its charge, buy a mount and go shoot. Cannon and Sony are go to as far as HD. They have a lot more settings and are more complicated. Which is good but can be overwhelming. Its good to have both types of cameras but its not always in the budget. 

Second thing your going to need is a computer. This is kind of one of the things that most people dont talk about. You have to have somewhat of a higher end computer to run these editing programs. Nothing insane but definitely nicer than your average walmart crap.

Third thing your going to need is a editing program. These are not cheap. If you want your videos to look like the pros your going to have to shell over some cash. Most professional editing programs are around 400 to a 1000 dollars. Not only are these programs very expensive but they can be very complicated... Taking months to really learn what every feature does. My main advice is dont try and reinvent the wheel. Look on youtube for tutorials on how stuff is done. Its saves time and headaches.

Fourth thing your going to need is something to carry all your equipment in. Some people use a backpack some people have camera bags... Trust me when I say video equipment is cumbersome and getting that shit lugged around the mountain without damaging it or getting it wet or without losing shit is pretty hard. Staying organized is really key. Camera in the pocket = stupid.

Fifth thing is angles and lines. Shooting good film just takes practice. Thats all there is to it. If you dont have any experience you wont shoot good shots. You have to know how far away your camera is from the rider. Get to close and it looks shitty get to far and your an inch tall and cant see wtf is going on. Find that perfect medium. If you dont have experience then go down to the local skate park and get some. Any rider wants to be filmed.. Guarantee it.


Everything pretty much boils down to experience. Youll never do good if you dont try.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

if your using a fish eye make sure OIS is off
i use final cut express as my editing software, you can do any thing you want on it, its an amazing program. If you have a pc use sony vegas
good riding=good video


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i use one of these, helps with keeping shots stable and the lower angles


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

no film should go without a rider feeding a bird...

How to make a snowboarding film - YouTube


----------

